# Garage Sale Score!



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TFO Lefty Kreh signature series 5 wt two piece rod with a TFO Midge series reel/extra spool loaded with TFO fly line, still in the box.......$50 I could not get the money out of my wallet fast enough!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! A guy here several years ago picked up an Orvis rod tube at a thrift shop a few years back for a couple of dollars, and it had a Superfine rod inside.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice ! I've got a friend who seems to always luck into a good yard sale find, I guess I'm just not lucky. 
Post a pic of your first fish on that outfit.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

garhtr said:


> Nice ! I've got a friend who seems to always luck into a good yard sale find, I guess I'm just not lucky.
> Post a pic of your first fish on that outfit.
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


you and me both brother. I knew a woman that bought a rolled up rug some yrs back. when she unrolled it at home it was full of 5.00 gold certificates. I never have found the great deals that we hear about from others.
sherman


----------

